# determining water heater size, and gas or electric?



## Philphine (Dec 4, 2008)

just a curiousity question for now.

say i'm able to compleat a loft over my garage. i'm thinking no more than two people being accomodated as far as someone living there, with a smallish kitchenette and full bath room. what size water heater might be best for something like that?

also, my house has a gas water heater that seems to work well enough, but is there any advantage to having an electric water heater to go with a gas one in a situation like this where you'd have two (the loft is over a detatched garage)? say if i lost gas or electric for whatever reason i'd still have hot water from one or the other?

we have a habitat restore here and i think about stuff like this in case they get something i can use for a good deal. i can grab and hang onto it till i actually make a try at compleating the loft. thanks for any help.


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 5, 2008)

Two people could probably get by with a 30 gallon unit. Most showerheads are now rated at 2-1/2 gallons per minute so longer shower time may not be available. Even though you are not using hot water only, you are still replacing the used hot water with cold water so you are lowering the water temp in the tank. Running gas lines is a lot more expensive than electrical lines. With gas, you also need to run a vent through the roof. You may also want to consider a tankless heater for energy saving plus less space taken up. Just my thoughts. Good luck with your project.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with the tankless idea. It would be cheaper in the long run.
You also need to consider freezing when the power goes out. 
Another thing would be the weight of the tank filled with water in an attic space. The smaller the tank the better.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello PhilPhine:
I second the motion on the tankless route (or was that a third?). 
Another consideration would be a solar collection water heater on the roof with a circulating pump on your main water heater. That would give you instant heat at all openings and cut the gas bill considerably. Just a thought.
Glenn


----------



## Philphine (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks everyone. now i have some guidlines if i luck into something.


----------

